#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Записи семинаров Тензина Вангьяла Римпоче в Москве

## Garuda

Продаются видеозаписи семинаров бонского ламы 
Геше Тензина Вангьяла Римпоче:

Чёд  и Капли Сердца Дхармакайи (2000)
Тибетская Йога Сна и Сновидений (1999)

О добровольных пожерствованиях – на 
электронный адрес  - bon@pochta.ru

----------

